# Walk In Shower - Reinforcing Bar



## Alex H (14 Jan 2013)

Long Story Short - bought walk in shower in May last year - come to fit it and the reinforcing bar ( the bit that holds all the glass together ) is the wrong hand    

Can't source proper part so, what's the chances of me chopping the relevant bits off and attaching them to a new bit of steel ?

I've never welded of brazed, but I've done all the plumbing in this house in copper with traditional French methods (no Yorkshire fittings  )

I'm not sure what the material is - my tape measure magnet doesn't stick, and it's chromed

Any advice would be welcome


----------



## Dangermouse (14 Jan 2013)

So its either stainless steel or copper / brass. In either case you cant weld it. The only way to do it would be to silver solder or braze the bits to another bar of the same material.


----------



## Hutzul (14 Jan 2013)

Can u find or make a piece of tubing or round bar that is a snug fit inside your tubing ? OR a piece of screwed rod or bolt with a few nuts on that are a good fit inside the tube? if so then you may be able to silver solder or pin the close fitting mandrel to suit what you require.

Easier to find a local welding shop and get them to cut and weld to your needs. They usually have all the gear mig and tig welders etc and can make a temporary jig etc to get specifications you want.

Hope this helps, and good luck.


----------



## Graham Orm (14 Jan 2013)

If it's non ferrous, it's going to be chromed brass, which will need the chrome removing then brazing or soldering. I frequent this forum http://www.mig-welding.co.uk/ ask on there. You can't MIG weld brass but someone on there is sure to be able to help.

Whatever you do it's going to need re-chroming if it's going to look right. there's lots of chroming places that will do it for a few quid.


----------



## Lons (14 Jan 2013)

You'll spoil the chrome if you braze it.

I'd do what Hutzul suggests and cut the pipe, put in an insert and pin or rivet it.

Sometimes the tubes are the same size as 15 or 22mm copper in which case another option is to use chrome conex type straight pipe fittings which will probably look ok.

Bob


----------



## Alex H (6 Mar 2013)

thanks to all for the suggestions  

As you can see it's taken me a while to come up with a reasonable solution.

What I did was as follows;

Cut the RH bar off leaving a few cms.

Sourced a piece of threaded bar and some nuts, and a piece of chrome tubing that would fit inside the bar (one of those adjustable wardrobe rails  )






Tried gluing the threaded bar inside the chrome with araldite but the joint was too brittle - so I filled the tube with Plaster of Paris (well, this is France)

The nuts provided a stop for the piece that went inside the bar. 

On the short end another small piece of wardrobe rail and another nut






A walking stick rubber foot cover the open tube, until I can get one in white/transparent/any colour but black :roll:


----------



## carlb40 (6 Mar 2013)

Alex H":3gnj1bfn said:


> thanks to all for the suggestions
> 
> A walking stick rubber foot cover the open tube, until I can get one in white/transparent/any colour but black :roll:


Ebay?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Walking-Stick ... 27c5cbbc3a


----------



## Alex H (6 Mar 2013)

carlb40":ye3ie1tu said:


> Alex H":ye3ie1tu said:
> 
> 
> > thanks to all for the suggestions
> ...



Sometimes I have a problem buying stuff from ebay - would you pay £3.99 postage for this item? :shock: 

thanks for the suggestion though - I'm sure someone else on there isn't a money grabbing ba$$***!


----------



## carlb40 (10 Mar 2013)

Forgot i replied to this.
Yes i know what you mean re postage. I only linked to that one as it was a single one. Other sellers have them in packs of 4+. Not sure how many you need


----------

